# Topics > Arts > Kinetic art >  "The Killing Machine", Janet Cardiff and George Bures MIller

## Airicist

The Killing Machine; Janet Cardiff & George Bures MIller
November 4, 2013




> A 5 minute installation. Here is the full duration shown at the Akademie der Kunst in Berlin.
> 
> Credits:
> Music: Heartstrings by Freida Abtan
> Sound Design and Percussion: Titus Maderlechner
> Robot Design: Carlo Crovato
> Construction: Kyle Miller
> 
> The Killing Machine © 2007 by Janet Cardiff and George Bures Miller

----------

